# Best Handheld Marine Radio



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

You know, I bought a budget west marine brand handheld, submersible, around 4 years ago, 5 or 6 watt I think for around $130. I swear I've only charged it 3 times. Recently sat in my bag for over a year, turned it on, still full charge, used off and on over the weekend, still fully charged. Not sure they private label their own anymore but you can find on eBay cheap


----------



## macuaig (Jun 9, 2019)

Look into the new features, DSC, MMSI, and GPS nav built in. Sounds like overkill for my 12ft Nucanoe, but nice for solo, relatively cheap and likely the last radio you’ll ever need to buy. I have an Icom IC-M93D, and there are others with all these features, plus waterproof and maybe floating, of course weather, for around $200. I was considering the Standard Horizon brand, but grabbed the Icom before I saw one.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the ICOM 6HZ. Charged it once and has held a full charge since. Going on at least a year now.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

sotilloa1078 said:


> I have the ICOM 6HZ. Charged it once and has held a full charge since. Going on at least a year now.


I bought a cheap Standard Horizon VHF a couple of years ago and it's been the same way. I think I've only needed to charge it a couple of times.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://www.saltwatersportsman.com/story/gear/2020-icom-m37/

I have another ICOM handheld and it holds a charge extremely well and is waterproof.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

like the Dude vs Tammie question.

Standard Horizon or Icom, then there are the rest.
$100 gets you a good unit that will communicate short distances, or Add another bundle and get the latest additional features like Gps location and Dsc calling. All hand wheels are 5 or 6 watts max. Some float and have water activated strobe which make it easier to find when floating away, perhaps also easier for and rescuser to find in the dark.

I'm on my 3rd SH in the past 20 plus years.. Batteries eventually give up the ghost an become more expensive than a new unit.

But still a 25 watt with folding or fixed antenna is the best option to go with. A hand held is a good backup.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You can get an Icom M25 5W Handheld VHF radio for $107 at the GPS Store.

And, they have the The HX210 from Standard Horizon, which is 6W, for $82!


----------



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

I use the cobra MR HH450. Good dual purpose radio:
https://www.cobra.com/collections/marine-radios/products/mrhh450dual

It also floats...I can vouch for that.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

One thing to consider is getting one with an antenna that has a connector that you could find an extension for say 20’ or so that you could tape the antenna to your push pole for an extension because the antenna height is what kills radios since vhf is line of site. Luckily the majority of the Rescue 21 towers are very tall to be able to receive and triangulate your position.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

I am a strong proponent of GPS VHF radios. The DSC distress feature is such incredible lifesaving technology that it makes it worth the extra expense. If you go that route, be sure to register for and program in your MMSI.


----------

